# Renaming PTSD



## Gunz (Oct 20, 2014)

http://www.military.com/veterans-report/some-seek-to-rename-ptsd?ESRC=vr.nl

And have any of you heard of Stellate Ganglion Block for treatment?


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 20, 2014)

That's a big reason why we use OSI, Operational Stress Injury up here.  It doesn't have to be full blown PTSD to throw your life in a bucket of shit.  Focusing on the diagnosis doesn't help anyone, especially the person with it; just work on making yourself better and carry on.  It's not like we all get rubber stamped like Homer Simpson.  

Oh and never heard of the treatment.  Do they jam something into your melon?


----------



## pardus (Oct 20, 2014)

Interesting indeed.

Moral Injury although a very different mental issue, is also lumped under PTSD at the moment for convenience sake. 

Initially (and without any real thought) I would have to agree that PTSI is more appropriate. 
OSI seems to be even more accurate, as it focuses more on the military, as opposed to car accidents/rape etc...


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 21, 2014)

Kind of reminds me of Gen George Patton in regards to battle fatigue


http://running50.com/death-failure-exhaustion-and-stress-general-george-s-patton-and-battle-fatigue/


----------



## Gunz (Oct 21, 2014)

RackMaster said:


> Oh and never heard of the treatment.  Do they jam something into your melon?


 
I don't know but it sounds like something Nurse Rachet would come up with.




pardus said:


> Interesting indeed.
> 
> Moral Injury although a very different mental issue, is also lumped under PTSD at the moment for convenience sake.
> 
> ...


 
_Injury _is better than _disorder _as long as nobody tries to revive the PH for it...Not that I'm unsympathetic to that but with psych issues there's potential for abuse. And OSI would be more accurate.


----------



## reed11b (Oct 21, 2014)

Meh. Renaming it is going to do little to fix either the stigma or the abuse of those claiming for the purpose of $$ benefits. Increasing the requirments for it to be compensated, stop telling everyone that "anyone that has been to combat has PTSD" and that "it can never be cured, you only learn to live with it" would be far more benificial. For every legitimate case of PTSD that I see, I see at least one case where it is used as a crutch/excuse.
Reed


----------



## pardus (Oct 21, 2014)

Ocoka One said:


> _Injury _is better than _disorder _as long as nobody tries to revive the PH for it...



Agreed.


----------



## Etype (Oct 24, 2014)

> sympathetic ganglion block treatment appears to reboot the brain to a pre-trauma state with a 72-percent success rate.



No thank you, I choose not to be "rebooted."  This sounds like something Jack Nicholson went through in Once Over the Cuckoo's Nest.


----------



## 8654Maine (Oct 25, 2014)

The "Stellate Ganglion" is a cluster of nerves in the cervical region (neck).  It is a part of the Sympathetic Nervous System which is a part of the Autonomic Nervous system.

The ganglion block has been used before.  Mostly in "Complex Regional Pain Syndrome" or "Sympathetic Reflex Dystrophy" as well as hyperhydrosis, angina, post-herpetic neuralgia of face and neck, and others.

There are some serious complications due to the various other structures around the ganglia including carotid artery, jugular vein, apex of lungs, phrenic nerve.

Thus the complications include:  Horner syndrome, hemidiaphragm paralysis, dysrhythmia, heart block, hematoma, pseudoaneurysm, pneumothorax, Sz, etc...

Anyone know how Seizures or heat block or dysrhythmia happens?

You decide if it is right for you.

As for me, I like my Sympathetic Nervous System.


----------

